
Show HN: Curiosity, a context-aware Wikipedia reader for iPhone - jeffd
https://tamper.io/curiosity/
======
kenhaggerty
Very cool. At some point I'll have to get a Watch to see what it's like having
it on my wrist, but the iPhone app itself is a fun time killer.

What was the most interesting / surprising / difficult part about making the
Watch portion of this app?

~~~
jeffd
The hardest part of the watch portion is just the testing and debugging. It
takes a long time to install on the device and get a real feel for the speed
of the app.

The other hard part is figuring out what feels right on the wrist, that part
I'm still figuring out.

------
thehoff
Great idea, I even went to the store and purchased it (I'm that guy, the one
that never buys apps).

Alas, the app won't open, it keeps crashing upon startup (6s+) so I can't even
play with it.

~~~
jeffd
Bummer, I'll try and hunt down the crash logs and see what's happening.

~~~
thehoff
After a phone restart all is well now. Nice clean app that will definitely a
new go-to when trying to kill a few minutes (ie. waiting in a line).

I thought it would be cool if you could go to other cities and see what
article pop up there, but then noticed you have that already!

~~~
jeffd
Weird that it worked after a restart. iOS ... ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

Glad you found the location search feature, let me know if you think anything
else would be cool.

------
grinich
Is this built with Swift or Objc-C?

~~~
jeffd
It's 100% Swift, with some Obj-C libraries.

------
wingerlang
Cool, although I really wish it was free and with an iAP to unlock it. Or a
lite version. I want to give it a go for some days to see if I really use it.

How do you get the items by location?

~~~
jeffd
I thought about doing some sort of free version of the app with IAP, but it
was very hard to find a way to do it that didn't make the app feel too
restricted. I might toy with the idea in the future, are there any good
examples that you like?

I get the items using the GeoData extension of the MediaWiki API:
[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:GeoData](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:GeoData)

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe full version for a week, month or X usages, then restrict to some kinda
distance/amount of items or add ads.

Or just keep it as it is, it might yield more with less downsides for you.

~~~
jeffd
Yeah it's a tough call what to do. I remember that the Reddit client Alien
Blue did a pretty good job of free/paid separation.

